# Adding to the fleet



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Well the 6.0 Bug has finally hit me. Still love my trucks though. With one problem after the other I decided it was time to add another truck especially after this winter. 

2014 F350 XL 6.2L Gas 8.5 Extreme V

She's a work truck but will be treated as good as the others.

13.0 MPG so far I like the truck.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sharp looking truck!!! I love the rims on it!!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats, those new ones look good. Did you trade in the 6.0? What went on it and how come you decided to go gas?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

What problems did you have and at what mileage?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I kept it. With the prices of new trucks to me it was worth it to put the money into it. I am going to be into the motor for $5,200 Head gaskets, Studs, Oil Cooler, EGR Delete, FICIM and a few other smaller things. Now not everything had gone bad. The egr cooler was toast and the FICIM had low voltage. I decided that if she's going under the knife then go big or go home. She has 150k On her and this is the first time she has missed more then 1 day of work in 6.5 years. This was my personal driver now my right hand guy drives it and he really likes the truck so I see it as money well spent and I plan to get another 6.5 years outta her. 

I know I contradict myself when I say the price of new trucks but we planned on adding another truck this spring anyways so the plan just got bumped up about 6 weeks!

GAS vs. DIESEL 

My work trucks average 9k miles a year. Gas is $1 cheaper per gallon and it's $9,000ish option for the diesel higher maintenance and repair costs in the longer run so I decided to go gas. If I need diesel power I have 4 others!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Who did the engine work? Your close to me I know I had a hard time finding a local place.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice truck but those tires are JUNK.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

wat gears do u have in her? sharp looking truck


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice new truck! Any pics yet of your fleet all together?


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Portsmouth ford?


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like Portsmouth to me. Nice addition, like I've said in the past, you're fleet is impressive, and is nice looking. Any additional plans for it; lettered, lights, insert, etc.?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

******* farmer;1772811 said:


> Portsmouth ford?


 they must have some good deals up there.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Old blue as we call her went to nathans garage in assonet. Kind of far but had good 6.0 reviews and reasonably priced.

Ill get michelens eventually

3.73 still at 13 mpg 210 miles on her haha im driving it parked the platnium for a few days


Yes ive bought 4/5 of my trucks at porsmouth


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

O yea spreader wiring already in it she can go to work tomorow but only as back up this season. Full time spreader next season and insert for landscape season


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking truck how do you like the 6.2


----------



## Polar beard (Dec 2, 2013)

$5200 isn't too bad for a truck with 150,000 on her. At least in my opinion. Especially considering that you now have a pretty bullet proof motor. As far as the tires go, I have a set on the 08 F350 and they are absolutely terrible to push snow. Highway they are great. Nice truck


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Any reason for a dump insert and not just a dump bed? Seems you would be spending more $$$ for the insert?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

A signature of equipment to be proud of, I want to see pics of the 544, stop slacking


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks nice! Great setup.


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

In the future for your 6.0s look into bulletproof diesel, i just did the full kit to mine and the truck runs like a champ again. A little pricey, but definitely worth it. http://www.bulletproofdiesel.com/Articles.asp?ID=308


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome setup. You are going to be happy with that truck. I have a '13 F250XL and a '14 F350XL. Both with 8.5 XV plows. I couldn't be happier. The f250 rides a little smoother. Great plow trucks, best setup I have ever used. You will get 15 or 16mpg on the highway if you take it easy.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a couple of the loader. I am not in the area that is it working during the storms unless its for fuel....

So far so good. Looks like the new truck will have the spreader put in this weekend since the other truck won't be ready for the next storm.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Why the 8.5 foot blade on the single cab?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Like the setup! I plan to have the same setup only gonna put a boss dxt plow on. just a preference choice. Im not sure yet which size though. what would you guys think is the best size for the 350 reg cab and a 2 yd salter in the back?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

snowplower1;1774970 said:


> Like the setup! I plan to have the same setup only gonna put a boss dxt plow on. just a preference choice. Im not sure yet which size though. what would you guys think is the best size for the 350 reg cab and a 2 yd salter in the back?


 My opinion 9'2" or 9'6" however boss does it. We have 2 of our trucks have 8'6" only cause they have to get thru bank drive thru. Get the bigger one


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Truck looks great. They are work horses you won't be disappointed. Once you put a good set of tires on there you'll be amazed at how good it pushes.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

ultimate plow;1774980 said:


> My opinion 9'2" or 9'6" however boss does it. We have 2 of our trucks have 8'6" only cause they have to get thru bank drive thru. Get the bigger one


Thanks. I wanna go with a 9'2" but I as well have banks and drive thru's. Do you think if you just angle it, it would work? Maybe I'll just make the route so my workers all do the drive thru's lol.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I think in full scoop mode you can make it through a bank drive thru with a Boss 9.2 - not positive tho.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

scott3430;1775249 said:


> I think in full scoop mode you can make it through a bank drive thru with a Boss 9.2 - not positive tho.


It'd be real friggin tight. Giggity.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

well if i can im going with a 9'2". If it doesnt fit through i guess ill be shoveling it out! I cant wait to get it next year it is going to be so much better plowing.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I fit my 9.5 on my 4 door through bank drive through hahaha

After I got it I'm looking at it next to my other 9.5's and going hmmmm

I might put the new blade on old blue and get another 9.5 before next season we will see.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

I think its time for a fleet pic congrats on the truck looks great man.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Any new pic of your fleet?


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Love to see your fleet too. Didn't see many posts from you last season. Hope all as well. Have always enjoyed following your growth.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Definately time for an update considering how much his signature grew...


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for checking in I have been too busy to get on here and upload alot of new pictures but I have attached a few. I will toss more up as I get time.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Everything looks great, looks like you have grown a lot. That first picture basicly sums up the past winter in Mass and Maine in my opinion lol.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Here are a few more


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

All the pictures look great but I really like the hook lift truck.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the growth, thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You guys are great ... I am seeing blacktop !!!!!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Newest addition...


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice CAT! You have a good list of equipment there


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

nice looking fleet


----------

